# Thor Don't Do It!!!!!!



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor,

Don't post one more buddy, or you will be in a tie with the Big Kahuna, JollyMon...

Man you yack a lot









kevin


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Who knows what kind of chaos that kind of rip in the space/time continuum could cause!!!









In any case, I'm afraid we are about to find out!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*BATTLE STATIONS!!!

TAKE COVER!!

WOMEN & CHILDREN FIRST!!

GRAB YOUR ... BEER

HOLD ON FOR THE RIDE *


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I thought I had a lot to say. You guys are all catching up!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well Thor you did itCongrats on hitting the 3500 mark
You the man









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Well Thor you did itCongrats on hitting the 3500 mark
> You the man
> 
> 
> ...


3500 ain't nothing....CONGRATS on moving into the TOP DOG SEAT.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think that a moment of silence to pause, and reflect on the input that Jolly has provided, and the leadership of being the BIG DOG for so long, and all the help he has provided. Alas, it appears that he too, is joining the ranks of folks like myself that find we just don't have too much to say anymore.









Jolly, you'll always be the Top Dog in our book!

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Better look again. I'm going to sit here all night and drive up my post count.

Just kidding. Thanks though.

I have slacked off on posting. Mostly, I'm just busy doing other things. Busy season for me.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You mean I missed Thor's brief reign as Top Dog?
Man you leave this forum for a couple of hours and the world changes!









Then, of course, you wake up and realize it was all just a bad dream, and Jolly is still the Top Dog!









Congratulations to both of you! You both deserve the lofty positions you have obtained. My hat is off to the both of you.

Oh, and by the way, you might look over your shoulders... I think it is about to get a lot more crowded up there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You mean I missed Thor's brief reign as Top Dog?
> Man you leave this forum for a couple of hours and the world changes!
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehehehe....What Doug said......


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OMG Jim!
Don't you ever sleep!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

Jim,
Shouldn't you be packing boxes or something besides being on the computer?

PDX_Shannon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> OMG Jim!
> Don't you ever sleep!!!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> ...


4-5 hrs a day....really!

Usually got to bed around 1-2am...up with the kids at 6am.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Shannon said:


> Jim,
> Shouldn't you be packing boxes or something besides being on the computer?
> 
> PDX_Shannon
> [snapback]94469[/snapback]​


I WISH I WAS!!! Urgh!!





































We started this house project on April 30, 2005. At this point it appears we "might" be close to signing the paperwork April 14th.

I'm just crossing my fingers it doesn't go 2 weeks past that and conflict with the Rally.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I took a picture of the "list" I was top dog for 2 minutes. By the way the best 2 mins of my Outbacker.com.

Now I can refer to them as the "good olde days"









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So Thor,

Did you feel faint, or anything, up there in that rarified air?
Congratulations on a great achievement!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> So Thor,
> 
> Did you feel faint, or anything, up there in that rarified air?
> Congratulations on a great achievement!
> ...


PDX

You crack me up. I had to close the office door, because I was laughing so hard.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think he asked Vern for special status.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I think he asked Vern for special status.
> [snapback]94763[/snapback]​


I am going to get fired if I keep LMAO.

Yes, I work some sat.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > I think he asked Vern for special status.
> ...


LOL








Boy I'm glad I don't hae a computer at work









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > NDJollyMon said:
> ...


Sorry

let me re-state that. I get paid for sat









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Can't beat that









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Can't beat that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said it









Thor


----------

